# Tub stoppage



## Hans B Shaver (Oct 30, 2009)

Tub drain stop second floor. bathroom sink side by side sinks. backing up into tub drain. so comin drain. ran 1/4" snake throw over flow Milwaukee hand gun no results . get a longer snake?


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Hans B Shaver said:


> Tub drain stop second floor. bathroom sink side by side sinks. backing up into tub drain. so comin drain. ran 1/4" snake throw over flow Milwaukee hand gun no results . get a longer snake?


Is this code talk, do you have the enigma machine and code book as I think we all need a copy please.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hans B Shaver said:


> Tub drain stop second floor. bathroom sink side by side sinks. backing up into tub drain. so comin drain. ran 1/4" snake throw over flow Milwaukee hand gun no results . get a longer snake?


 Call a plumber


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Call a plumber


Wounders navër seast!
:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

U666A said:


> Wounders navër seast!
> :laughing:


 Roflmao....


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

How long is your cable? A 15' cable will get most. I use a 25' cable and I get them all open.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hans B Shaver said:


> Tub drain stop second floor. bathroom sink side by side sinks. backing up into tub drain. so comin drain. ran 1/4" snake throw over flow Milwaukee hand gun no results . get a longer snake?


What happens with the toilet when flushed? How long is your cable?


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

How do you find his intro?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> How do you find his intro?


 I couldn't find it ethier, I think he's a 3rd gen handyman from I remebered..


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

All a handyman is good for is killing people and families


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/my-intro-22649/#post350315

Lighten up gents. Save it for the DIYers and hacks.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

You know us better than that John, this IS light! :jester:


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Check the muffler bearings?

Am i the only one that thinks this is an easy one?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I would rather go through the sink drain and have water running in the tub while snaking it. How long is the cable you're running? 35' at least?


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

and if that doesnt work pull the toilet snake from there


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Can you hear the cable coming up the lav drain when running it from the tub?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Hans B Shaver said:


> Tub drain stop second floor. bathroom sink side by side sinks. backing up into tub drain. so comin drain. ran 1/4" snake throw over flow Milwaukee hand gun no results . *get a longer snake?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Hans B -

You need to go back to school and find your spelling teacher and kick him/her in the teeth.......


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

the toilet drain might run down a diffrent wall than the tub/sink drain so it could be a longer run, in this case i would use my spartan 100 machine through the sink.. 
like tommy said hard to know less i see the layout of bathroom and house..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

antiCon said:


> the toilet drain might run down a diffrent wall than the tub/sink drain so it could be a longer run, in this case i would use my spartan 100 machine through the sink..
> like tommy said hard to know less i see the layout of bathroom and house..


I have see this often even in older homes. It seems that keeping things in a "bathroom group" has never been sacred. A tub on the opposite wall if the lav and WC are together.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

alberteh said:


> and if that doesnt work pull the toilet snake from there


If the waste from the lav and tub are ran together in lead, it common for the tee to not be directional and the cable just passes rom one to the other. 

Then they tie into the lead closet bend via a side inlet.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

alberteh said:


> Check the muffler bearings?
> 
> Am i the only one that thinks this is an easy one?


Easy if that is where your experience is from.

It is a very rare plumber that knows every aspect of plumbing.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

go from the vent stack, use bigger cable


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

plumberinlaw said:


> go from the vent stack, use bigger cable


AND ALSO AT LEAST 50' OF CABLE I BET THAT LINE RUNS DOWN SEPARATE FROM THE TOILET LINE :thumbup:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Could be or he's only using a 15' cable. The last few feet of cable do not run in one of those machines. I used to pull the cable out and lock it in a drill to run the last few feet. We used to use 15' cables and ran into this quite often.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If its like many homes in the counties of NC, it has grass and dirt blocking the end of the pipe going towards a ditch.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Or these old houses here that drain into the river.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> AND ALSO AT LEAST 50' OF CABLE I BET THAT LINE RUNS DOWN SEPARATE FROM THE TOILET LINE :thumbup:


 I see Jerry back at YELLING at us again...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I see Jerry back at YELLING at us again...


I see RJ replaced the batteries! 
:laughing:


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Easy if that is where your experience is from.
> 
> It is a very rare plumber that knows every aspect of plumbing.


Apologies. 

I guess we have newer plumbing in this area. Lead? nope. we'll see it once in a blue moon and we are usually cutting it out.

My comments were for a standard bathroom group (envisioned in my head). If it is a standard group it is an easy problem. If they did something oddball (like the 20 foot tub trap arm that i just seen with a total of 225 degrees of sweep and then ties in to the toilet line w/out a vent) then the problem is nigh impossible to diagnose.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

alberteh said:


> Apologies.
> 
> I guess we have newer plumbing in this area. Lead? nope. we'll see it once in a blue moon and we are usually cutting it out.
> 
> *My comments were for a standard bathroom group (envisioned in my head).* If it is a standard group it is an easy problem. If they did something oddball (like the 20 foot tub trap arm that i just seen with a total of 225 degrees of sweep and then ties in to the toilet line w/out a vent) then the problem is nigh impossible to diagnose.



You need to come down to rural Oklahoma, it will open your mind up to a whole world of plumbing possibilities. :laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> You need to come down to rural Oklahoma, it will open your mind up to a whole world of plumbing possibilities. :laughing:


We have a lot of galvanized p-traps that are feet long and end not at a quarter bend but a drum trap. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hans B Shaver (Oct 30, 2009)

JK949 said:


> What happens with the toilet when flushed? How long is your cable?


Toilet drains fine.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Still Not clear???

I'd say try the vent if u have roof access with a 3/8 or 1/2" cable atleast 50ft long if not take apart sink and snake it from the santee


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

By code on a 2 inch line the cannot be farther than 8 feet from the wet vent. I would venture to say your trying to clear a 3 inch drain with a 1/4 inch cable. In my book that is very difficult to do. You're going through organic material and not clearing the line. You should be able to clear the drain within 12 feet or so before it ties into the full size drain.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> By code on a 2 inch line the cannot be farther than 8 feet from the wet vent. I would venture to say your trying to clear a 3 inch drain with a 1/4 inch cable. In my book that is very difficult to do. You're going through organic material and not clearing the line. You should be able to clear the drain within 12 feet or so before it ties into the full size drain.


If its a 3" line there should be a 3" clean out somewhere. Otherwise that's not code.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> If its a 3" line there should be a 3" clean out somewhere. Otherwise that's not code.


 
Not necessarily true and plumbing practice. Here the vtr is considered a co along with the drain arm. I have never seen a cleanout located at the base of a stack on a slab home.

In Ohio, Pa, Indiana on a 2 story house the bathroom stacks installed from the 2nd floor to the basement never had cleanouts at the base of their stacks however the base of the stack that lead to the building sewer always had a cleanout whether it went under the floor or out the sidewall.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Suppose to have a clean out at the base of every stack 

IPC


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Run it through the lav drain, good chance you'll get it open from there


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Not necessarily true and plumbing practice. Here the vtr is considered a co along with the drain arm. I have never seen a cleanout located at the base of a stack on a slab home.
> 
> In Ohio, Pa, Indiana on a 2 story house the bathroom stacks installed from the 2nd floor to the basement never had cleanouts at the base of their stacks however the base of the stack that lead to the building sewer always had a cleanout whether it went under the floor or out the sidewall.


In Wi, 2" cannot clean out 3". You would need a clean out if you had 3" bushed down to accommodate a tub trap.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

So did this actually get resolved or no?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Doubts... Big doubts!


----------



## Hans B Shaver (Oct 30, 2009)

alberteh said:


> So did this actually get resolved or no?


I waked I was not going to bye a new snake. Never had this be for. The house did not have pride of owner ship. But you never know who has the $$. I have run the snake from the lav trap arm on side X side lavs and it comes up in the other lav I was just wondering if there any tricks .


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Hans B Shaver said:


> I waked I was not going to bye a new snake. Never had this be for. The house did not have pride of owner ship. But you never know who has the $$. I have run the snake from the lav trap arm on side X side lavs and it comes up in the other lav I was just wondering if there any tricks .




You need to either cut the wall open and run down the vent or go in the attic or roof and run down the vent.


----------



## Hans B Shaver (Oct 30, 2009)

mark kiernan said:


> Is this code talk, do you have the enigma machine and code book as I think we all need a copy please.


the vertical drain coming up from ground floor. so the vertical pipe is stoppage.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Hans B Shaver said:


> Toilet drains fine.


Sounds like they may have a separate grey water system....


----------



## Hans B Shaver (Oct 30, 2009)

I am not a handyman thank you. there is a 2" line vertical with a sand tee or y if was a sand tee the tub wold be wet vented.and the stoppage in the vertical drain.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hans B Shaver said:


> I waked I was not going to bye a new snake. Never had this be for. The house did not have pride of owner ship. But you never know who has the $$. I have run the snake from the lav trap arm on side X side lavs and it comes up in the other lav I was just wondering if there any tricks .


Put a bend on the cable to get it to drop down the double santee. If the pipe is cast iron, the bend is more crucial.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Hans B Shaver said:


> I am not a handyman thank you. there is a 2" line vertical with a sand tee or y if was a sand tee the tub wold be wet vented.and the stoppage in the vertical drain.


 






If you're correct and the stoppage is indeed in a vertical stack then you need a drop head auger head. If you have side by side lavs and when you cable one side your cable comes out the other p-trap, then your cable is going straight across a sanitary cross and not turning down.

Either get a drop-head fitting on your cable or cut the wall open and install a c.o. so you can get your cable going down the stack.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I haven't had a lot of success with drop head augers best bet is to cut in a co tee it will be inside cab anyway and then you can easily snake down vert line. from plumber pro

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

You might get "lucky" with a drop head. 

You need to go down that vent one way or another. 

Poor customer has had this drain clogged for about 2 weeks now. They have probably called someone else by now.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Hans B Shaver said:


> I am not a handyman thank you. there is a 2" line vertical with a sand tee or y if was a sand tee the tub wold be wet vented.and the stoppage in the vertical drain.


If your not a handyman then get to it and cut a clean out tee on the vertical line in the wall and get these drains open.Your going to spend more time playing with bending cables and drop heads than what it would take to just finish it.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

OMG it still isn't fixed? Must be a really patient customer. This has been going along long time. My wife would of fixed it by mow


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> OMG it still isn't fixed? Must be a really patient customer. This has been going along long time. My wife would of fixed it by mow


 Its only been a little over *2 *weeks, give the guy a break ! :laughing:


----------

